# Soap Suppliers Black Soap Dye.



## louisew (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get some Black soap dye colourant please as my daughters wants me to make her some black playboy soaps but cant find any dye. every colour but black.


----------



## emilaid (Aug 25, 2010)

You could try adding activated charcoal.  It works in CP soaps to give a nice black colour, so it could be worth trying.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brambleberries sell "Black Oxide pigment",don't forget you need to use it in clear not opaque base otherwise you will end up with gray.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

For MP, I would go with black mica, as it doesn't bleed.


----------



## louisew (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant find anyone seelong black mica either lol


----------



## louisew (Aug 31, 2010)

selling*


----------



## pops1 (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.brambleberry.com/Liquid-Blac ... P3254.aspx
This is non bleeding


----------



## Deda (Aug 31, 2010)

TKB sells black mica.


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 13, 2010)

TKB has some great blacks...as well as everything else


----------

